# gold plated from inda?



## cloomis (Apr 20, 2008)

I just purchased a gold plated hart that weighs 1lb3oz the inside is hollow the metal under the plating is a gold color looks like gold ,couldnt be, the original tag was on it and says price is 28 us dollars .Dose anyone know of metals used in that region that look like gold what could it be.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Apr 20, 2008)

brass


----------



## cloomis (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking maby it was brass iv just never seen brass with a broken edge it looks like gold thanks 4 verifing this


----------

